
How Culture Influences Debugging - PebblesRox
https://medium.com/bits-and-behavior/how-culture-influences-debugging-747f5358c9b8
======
PebblesRox
There’s also a follow-up that goes into more detail about how researchers
attempt to measure and quantify culture:
[https://medium.com/@kyle.thayer/measuring-values-and-
culture...](https://medium.com/@kyle.thayer/measuring-values-and-
culture-264205035c87)

